
Puzzle game Sokoban made in Go! - tristangoossens
https://github.com/tristangoossens/sokoban-go
======
tristangoossens
also if you like terminal games like this, check out my popular first project
snake!

[https://github.com/tristangoossens/snake-
go](https://github.com/tristangoossens/snake-go)

